# Pristiq



## ShawnnyK (Aug 18, 2009)

This is my first post, but I've been reading the forums on this site for a while now... 

I've been on Lexapro for about 2 years now, and all it seems to do is make me tired.. I went to the Doc today, and explained how I just feel like a zombie all day, so he recommended Pristiq? He said this wouldn't make me feel so tired and address other chemicals in the brain that Lexapro doesn't. I Also take Klonapin for General Anxiety( Believe me, I know this is making me tired as well.

I hate medication, and yah it's helped me through some tough times, but as recently I have nothing going on in my life, Broke up with girlfriend, got laid off a while back / hard time finding work / falling out with friends, etc....

I guess my question is, what is everyone's experience with this? At times, my friends have told me that theres no way in the world I should be on meds, I somewhat agree, I think the Lexapro and Klonapin work ok, but I just can't get motivated and not feel like a zombie all day. It's like I gotta drink 10 redbulls just to make it through the day, without taking a nap... I have the most energy normally at like 12:00 am, which is crazy.. Just want to not feel like a zombie during the day. Suggestions? Advice? 

I got 2 free weeks of 50mg Pristiq. Lets say this works ok, How much is a month supply? Somewhere I heard its expensive, and having no insurance sucks...

Anyhow I finally registered so join some of these great conversations..

-Shawn


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

It's more expensive than Lexapro but less expensive than Effexor. That's on my insurance policy, at least.

According to PScard.com (a free prescription discount service), #30 Effexor XR 150mg would cost $145 while #30 Pristiq 50mg would cost $120 at my local Walgreens.


----------



## ShawnnyK (Aug 18, 2009)

yea, I pay around 100 at my local CVS for Lexapoo


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I know it's has been show to substantially improve the Effexor Patent Expiration Blues, a severe fiscal disorder in which Wyeth loses a ton of money when their Effexor XR patent expired.


----------



## ShawnnyK (Aug 18, 2009)

So basically what your saying is that it's the new improved Effexor XR? 

See your from Milwaukee as well.

Basically the doc said don't take it after 12:00 pm or I won't be able to sleep.... 

I told him i'm just tired and burnt out from doing nothing, and he acted as if this was the newest coolest thing on the since Chocolate covered bacon...


----------



## db0255 (Jul 20, 2009)

ShawnnyK said:


> So basically what your saying is that it's the new improved Effexor XR?
> 
> See your from Milwaukee as well.
> 
> ...


I think Pristiq is a metabolite of Effexor. So they say it works better because of this. I don't have that much faith in SNRIs, but they might work for you. I think the norepinephrine part of it is why they're suggesting it to you so you won't be sleepy. An SNRI won't cause drowsiness like a SSRI.


----------



## ShawnnyK (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm also taking Klonapin, I'm wiling to bet that I'm still going to be tired? guess I'll find out in the next few weeks. I'm normally the guys that believes that if it's not broke, don't fix it, but getting out of bed and actually being productive just seems so far out of reach these days....... Thanks for all the help people...


----------



## ShawnnyK (Aug 18, 2009)

So It's been like 3 days, and I totally feel like a space cadet. I normally drive good, and latley I've been noticing that i've been driving as if I'm drunk. I've just switched from Lexapro 20 MG to 50 MG of Pristiq..... How long should I wait before I flat out quit taking this.. I'm to the point where I rather Just take my klonapin and drop Pristiq. I have interviews lined up and other important things going on right now, I can't afford to be looking like I don't know what the hell I'm doing.... If anyone has read my posts, maybe you'll understand I hate Medication, and I know it's just a crutch... Only reason I switched was because I was so damn tired all the time.... I rather be tired, than feel like I can't answer a simple math equation. ?????? errrrr


----------



## Happ2beme (Jul 13, 2009)

I've been on Paroextine for many years. My anxieties got worse. My head doctor switched me to pristiq. It will two weeks tomorrow since I started taking it. My problem is I don't know If the Paroxetine has left my system or if it's the new drug that's making me feel cloudy headed. Mind you I also take another drug to help me sleep at night.

Are brain transplants available yet? :idea


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I had hoped prestiq would help me but had no luck. I did get like six months of free samples from my psychiatrist though.


----------



## ShawnnyK (Aug 18, 2009)

I stopped taking it after 3 days. I'm back taking my lexapro, feeling like my old self, tired and unmotivated.... Guess i'll just stick to redbull / coffee / caffeine to keep me awake..... what a joke


----------



## Kelly401 (Aug 20, 2009)

Pristiq works but even three weeks is not enough time to evaluate it. You must give it at least three months to work. Works great for my teen - no side effects.


----------



## ShawnnyK (Aug 18, 2009)

Kelly401 said:


> Pristiq works but even three weeks is not enough time to evaluate it. You must give it at least three months to work. Works great for my teen - no side effects.


So, I guess thats my next question.... How long does it normally take to work... What is your Teen taking it for? Social anxiety? Depression? I just felt horrible on it for 3 days, and still have a week or so of lexapro, so i switched back to it, and after 2 days I felt fine....

On a short note, I'm only been on 2 anti depressants in my life, and the first transition didn't go very well. I guess my body, mind is just sensitive to chemical changes......

Can anyone shine some light on this.... How long should should Pristiq take to work, or at least get over the transition period? ( Not assuming it's going to work ) but If I give it a second chance


----------



## Happ2beme (Jul 13, 2009)

The cloudy headed feeling is gone. I passed the three week marker last Sunday. I have more energy now.

Praise be the baby jesus for inventing Pristiq, oh and ah for coloring easter eggs for us too.


----------



## Kelly401 (Aug 20, 2009)

My daughter has tried at least 10 different meds for social anxiety. Pristiq was kind of a last ditch effort. She took Pristiq while transtioning off of Prozac. I know getting off Lexapro can really make you feel sick for at least a week or so. The factor told us not to really expect any results for 8-12 weeks. At 6 weeks in I called her doc to change as she was even worse and very depressed. Her doc was on vacation so my daughter decided to stick with it. At about 7 weeks things got much better. At 8 weeks she was a new person- talking on the phone and inviting schoolmates over (never did any of this before.)
it's been 10 weeks now and is still social and has a lot of energy. She told the doctor she felt like an 8 or 9 where as before she felt like a 2. I'm not saying Pristiq will work for everyone but it is one of those meds that takes 2-3 months to work. Be very slow at getting off of Lexapro - at least a 2-3 week tapering if possible.


----------



## Kelly401 (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh, I forgot to mention, she had some side effects at first that resolved within the first four weeks. Headache, loss of appetite, nausea. No problem now. She is so happy with this med it was worth getting through all that.


----------



## BearFan (Mar 22, 2008)

I agree with that one poster. You can take it a few days, but your really not going to see any benefit. Ideally a good med trial would be at least 6 weeks (if you can tolerate it) and 6 months to evaluate your situation.


----------



## ladysmurf (Jan 3, 2012)

There is no generic for Pristiq. a 30 day supply for 50mg I was told would cost $365 ...unreal.....


----------

